# Whoo-Hoo, Gilligan's On The Way!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our dealer says Gilligan left Goshen yesterday with our new 301BQ. Supposed to be here sometime next week. I just hope he didn't hang a left and head east....


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Heard he has Maryann and Ginger with him


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats, I know you will love it, best model out there, at least all of us 301BQ owners think so!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations, the wait is almost over!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Our dealer says Gilligan left Goshen yesterday with our new 301BQ. Supposed to be here sometime next week. I just hope he didn't hang a left and head east....


Hmmmm... Dealer called us and told us that out 301BQ left yesterday as well, heading East.







Moonlight interior, what is yours?









Seriously, congratulations on your new trailer, I know you have been waiting for it a while. I am sure they built at least two and we will both have our new trailers, soon!!









DAN


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

PA Outbackers said:


> Heard he has Maryann and Ginger with him


Congrads... He may be delayed traveling with those 2. I would check that trailer really good...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Mary Anne: "Gilligan, how long does it take to get from Indiana to Los Angeles?"

Gilligan: "Well, we have to go through Illinois, Wisconsin, Minnesota, North Dakota, Canada, Washington and Oregon"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Mary Anne: "Gilligan, how long does it take to get from Indiana to Los Angeles?"
> 
> Gilligan: "Well, we have to go through Illinois, Wisconsin, Minnesota, North Dakota, Canada, Washington and Oregon"


Wait...Mary Anne is coming through Oregon.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wait...Mary Anne is coming through Oregon.


And she even baked up some of those famous Coconut Cream Pies for road food too.









Gilligan


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Our dealer says Gilligan left Goshen yesterday with our new 301BQ. Supposed to be here sometime next week. I just hope he didn't hang a left and head east....


Hmmmm... Dealer called us and told us that out 301BQ left yesterday as well, heading East.







Moonlight interior, what is yours?









Seriously, congratulations on your new trailer, I know you have been waiting for it a while. I am sure they built at least two and we will both have our new trailers, soon!!









DAN
[/quote]

Make that 3. Mine should be coming off the line early next week and heading South. Dan, I am not sure how we will handle it. You know how you always want to show your new vehicle to your co-workers. At the rally, if they walk out of yours into mine they won't realize they ever left yours.....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

jcat67 said:


> Our dealer says Gilligan left Goshen yesterday with our new 301BQ. Supposed to be here sometime next week. I just hope he didn't hang a left and head east....


Hmmmm... Dealer called us and told us that out 301BQ left yesterday as well, heading East.







Moonlight interior, what is yours?









Seriously, congratulations on your new trailer, I know you have been waiting for it a while. I am sure they built at least two and we will both have our new trailers, soon!!









DAN
[/quote]

Make that 3. Mine should be coming off the line early next week and heading South. Dan, I am not sure how we will handle it. You know how you always want to show your new vehicle to your co-workers. At the rally, if they walk out of yours into mine they won't realize they ever left yours.....








[/quote]

We won't have any mods to show either!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Did I read this breaking news report correctly? "A man wearing a red shirt and white hat has apparently gone over Niagara Falls in an Outback travel trailer"


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

AAAUUUGGGHHHH!!!! Now our dealer says the 301 hasn't even left Indiana yet! Is this a joke? By the time we get the damn thing, summer will be half over. Grrr...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Isn't there a factory rally going on July 1st ? Have some of them check out where your trailer is ?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't want to rub salt in your wounds, but our trailer came off the line and was at the dealer a few days later. Dealer called yesterday and told us they had finished prepping and adding a few things we requested (Fantastic Fan, Atwood tongue jack, balanced tires, etc).

Maybe there is a shortage of delivery drivers heading West?

DAN


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I don't want to rub salt in your wounds, but our trailer came off the line and was at the dealer a few days later. Dealer called yesterday and told us they had finished prepping and adding a few things we requested (Fantastic Fan, Atwood tongue jack, balanced tires, etc).
> 
> Maybe there is a shortage of delivery drivers heading West?
> 
> DAN


Congratulations! At least for you, the wait is over!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I don't want to rub salt in your wounds, but our trailer came off the line and was at the dealer a few days later. Dealer called yesterday and told us they had finished prepping and adding a few things we requested (Fantastic Fan, Atwood tongue jack, balanced tires, etc).
> 
> Maybe there is a shortage of delivery drivers heading West?
> 
> DAN


Post some pics of the new 301 when you get it. We'll sit around the computer monitor and pretend we're roasting marshmallows!


----------

